

Tarantino // From Below (Video) - cpg
http://vimeo.com/37540504

======
frewsxcv
What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

~~~
andymoe
Well, I found both of these interesting so thanks OP.

